# Scheduling Software



## Whiteycm (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi - I'm new to these forums and wanted to inquire about an efficient easy to use scheduling software that integrates on smartphones and on desktop workstations.

I am a sub contractor and work in Gypcrete & Lightweight concrete. All our scheduling has traditionally been done via Outlook. With many computer/server problems that can arise, I wanted to branch out and see if there was any decent software that we could use separate from Outlook that we could use.

I would prefer a program they could use on a desktop (not a browser or web based program). And I would like the software to be compatible with IOS & Andriod.

Any suggestions people? I looked via Google, and there are many options, but wanted to see what people here had to say.


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

Whiteycm said:


> Hi - I'm new to these forums and wanted to inquire about an efficient easy to use scheduling software that integrates on smartphones and on desktop workstations. I am a sub contractor and work in Gypcrete & Lightweight concrete. All our scheduling has traditionally been done via Outlook. With many computer/server problems that can arise, I wanted to branch out and see if there was any decent software that we could use separate from Outlook that we could use. I would prefer a program they could use on a desktop (not a browser or web based program). And I would like the software to be compatible with IOS & Andriod. Any suggestions people? I looked via Google, and there are many options, but wanted to see what people here had to say.


We use a google calendar it's magic, seriously, try it or go all Apple iCloud calendars.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Second google calendar.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I use Project. A copy is in my Dropbox on my phone and tablet, and I put reminders on Google calendar. Check my schedule every Monday and put the appointments and events on Google. 

I actually schedule further out, but things change on the schedule every week. Everything but the completion date. Thats why I like Project, if you use the predecessors correctly it moves every task accordingly when I update the schedule every week.


----------



## Sai (Apr 3, 2014)

Whiteycm said:


> Hi - I'm new to these forums and wanted to inquire about an efficient easy to use scheduling software that integrates on smartphones and on desktop workstations.
> 
> I am a sub contractor and work in Gypcrete & Lightweight concrete. All our scheduling has traditionally been done via Outlook. With many computer/server problems that can arise, I wanted to branch out and see if there was any decent software that we could use separate from Outlook that we could use.
> 
> ...


Hello,

I’ve actually been wondering about the time scheduling part for my employees. There are many scheduling solutions out there but, there is only one that I am personally aware of that is Replicon's rostering software. 

This employee scheduling solution works for everyone and able to use more easily. This cloud-based application is available in iphone and all smartphones. Get in the app and see just how easy it is to get things set up. Here's the link ( http://goo.gl/dNSI7V ) for your reference.

Hope it helps!


----------



## walkerau (Apr 3, 2014)

We use ShiftNote for staff scheduling and also for communication. The logbook is better than email because you don't have hundreds of email to read every day and to search through, there's just one report you get each day. I know what's going on when I'm not even in the office. It works on any computer and also on mobile devices. It's also relatively inexpensive.


----------



## r3dko (Apr 16, 2013)

I've been using GeoOp to dispatch my guys. I like being able to see where they are, and the ability to generate close outs while they are still on-site is a big selling point.


----------

